# LFTS NOV 16TH



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Checking in from Jackson co/parma. Sitting over the swamp hoping ole granddaddy walk through today. Good luck everyone.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Western Wayne county checking in. In my pop up with the feeder and very active scrape line. Feet kicked up,heater rolling and smole pole on stand by. Good luck guys


----------



## moheehahn (Jul 19, 2009)

In the stand with coffee and Mike and Mike on the radio in emmet co. Shot a nice 8 yesterday but there is still room for improvement.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Back at in isabella county 
Good luck everyone


----------



## Noodles77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Got settled in at 6 here in north central Clinton County. Deer are moving close by. Heard the first shot at 6:46. I raised my gun up and couldn't see 10 yards thru the scope at 6:46.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

All tucked in, Jackson County, first sit on this property. Good luck guys and girls.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Deer already running around. Sounds like some chasing. Had a big doe in crosshairs but couldn't pull the trigger. Mr big could be the one chasing


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

First shot at 7:02 this morning.


----------



## dperidore (Feb 13, 2011)

Deer are moving this morning can hear them down in the cedars.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Heading into the office. Leave.tomorrow for CA until Friday for more work. Tried to back out of trip but have a top five customer site audit. Talk about bad timing.

Good luck all. I'm there in spirit


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Feeder jist went off, just about jumped out of my skin. That'll wake you up


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Back at it in Macomb county, it is dead still and dead quiet here. Eerie....


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

WACKNSTACK said:


> Feeder jist went off, just about jumped out of my skin. That'll wake you up


Lol I don't care how much your prepared for it those always make me jump, even when I know the exact minute it's going to go off


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

On point since 6. Few shots


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

A fox just come trotting by. I have a den behind me and down a steep hill about 75 yards away.


----------



## UnluckyOne (Nov 17, 2012)

Up in Wexford again. Last day before back to work...until next weekend. Crazy ending to opening day...poacher killed button buck from road, 10 yds from my buddy in his tree stand. DNR now has the deer but man, some people are crazy.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Jimbos said:


> A fox just come trotting by. I have a den behind me and down a steep hill about 75 yards away.


Lucky, I never see fox around here anymore. Yotes have them killed off. Fox always get the pass but yotes get to die every time I can get em

I hear the deer still running around. Waiting on another taxidermy bill lol


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

20 ft up with my bow in Lenawee


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Slow start around me in Washtenaw County. I've only heard one shot and that was 10 minutes before shooting light. Haven't seen anything but a great morning.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

bucksrus said:


> Set up in the pop up in Washtenaw County. Took yesterday off after a successful opener in Kentucky on the 14th. Felt so weird not being in the woods on the 15th! Shoot straight!


Same here Art ! First opener ,since 83 , I remember missing. Satisfied with a big 8 I got on the 11-11.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Missaukee County state land honey hole. Calm and quiet so far. Not much honey here yesterday so it can only get better today.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

Back out in Hillsdale sitting in a fence row. Heard only 11 shots so far this morning (7:35). Gonna sit till 10 and call it a day. Gotta work tomorrow.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Not a shot fired so far


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

kisherfisher said:


> Same here Art ! First opener ,since 83 , I remember missing. Satisfied with a big 8 I got on the 11-11.


Excellent! Congrats sir!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Feels and sounds like bow season here. Only 2 shots way off in the distance so far.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Sit here in lake county haven't seen anything yet. Last day of my vacation hoping a shooter walks out


----------



## kbreal15 (Nov 2, 2015)

Good luck today, guys. Wrapping up work now, and heading back to track. Shot a 8 at last light yesterday. Mule kick, and large spot of fur/blood. Still couldn't find him. Shot looked good? Blood ran out, after 120 yards. Hoping I find him, or grazed him. Haven't slept yet. Know his direction, should be better going this morning.


----------



## Michiganspike (Jul 10, 2009)

in the popup with my daughter, west of tawas 8 does so far


----------



## Trapperjoe (Dec 9, 2012)

1 shot this morning in Otsego Co, going to hunt till 9 then head back down to Shiawassee Co and go after some shooters on the farm


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just had a 4 pt chasing 2 does come through come on big boy


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Feels like spring with all the turkeys around. They are loud and were gobbling like crazy on the roost. Now they are down and going nuts.

First sit in this stand this season. One small 8 passed by at 8:30. I am thinking about taking out one of these 2.5 year olds. 










Two instances today so far real close at 7:06 and a different one at 7:08.


----------



## NoJoe (Nov 1, 2013)

Out in Jackson County. Had two doe come in and leave quick. One shot before light and 6 since. Idiot neighbor showed up at 6:20, left his light and truck on and left at 7:25. Why bother dude?


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

My nephew just whiffed on a nice little 6 that would have been his first buck. He has killed turkeys but has never had the crosshairs on a deer. He was having a hard time settling for the shot. Still hoping another one comes by and checks the same scrape.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

WACKNSTACK said:


> Lucky, I never see fox around here anymore. Yotes have them killed off. Fox always get the pass but yotes get to die every time I can get em
> 
> I hear the deer still running around. Waiting on another taxidermy bill lol


Their cool to see except my stupid lab loves to find a pile and then drives a shoulder into and rolls in their crap. He has a thing for fox dung.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Fewest shots I can remember on day two, either they ain't moving or no hunters


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Just had a Michigan booner(basket 8 ) stroll by with his nose to the ground. And as I type, a tresspasser.this should be fun.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

Just shot an 8 at 137 yds. Shaking like a leaf....


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

crossneyes said:


> Fewest shots I can remember on day two, either they ain't moving or no hunters


Agreed, only 4 shot yesterday evening in Lapeer. Just heard the first shot of the morning here in St. Clair.


----------



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

WACKNSTACK said:


> Western Wayne county checking in. In my pop up with the feeder and very active scrape line. Feet kicked up,heater rolling and smole pole on stand by. Good luck guys


Are you in Belleville? I thought firearm hunting was banned in Plymouth+Canton


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Dang just had a small coyote go through quickly, no shot.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Quiet morning in my part of Livingston, only heard a few shots before 8:30.
I had 3 does come in and took one of them.
Just dropped her off at the processor. 
Now I have to go back to work until the weekend when I'll go looking for the 8 point I saw last night 
Good luck to everyone this afternoon!


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Roxxane, You don't have to put on the red light........

Yea, I just did that. Enjoy the music in your head this afternoon. Shoot straight.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

rz6x59 said:


> Roxxane, You don't have to put on the red light........
> 
> Yea, I just did that. Enjoy the music in your head this afternoon. Shoot straight.


Well played sir, well played


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Well,well, I have me a fresh scrape that wasn't there when leaving the woods last night.

I took a short cut this morning so it could of been there earlier, but took the long way coming out now and it's a fresh one.

The wind is picking up a tad, and their calling for rain tomorrow evening through Wednesday and 4 to 8 inches by Saturday. Emmet county


----------



## KTBurleson (Dec 12, 2012)

Likely my last sit until next weekend. Hoping to get some action. Yesterday was dead and today I've seen a small doe that I didn't want to spend my doe tag on. Hoping this spot gets some activity near dusk but I'm too new at this to know.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Good grief.

Is gun season STILL going on?


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you guys have sunscreen? Shorts? Flip flops? Need to trade the firearm for a cold beer or margarita this afternoon. Who has air-conditioning in there blind? That's when you know you have made it when you can afford central air in the deer blind!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

johnhunter247 said:


> Do you guys have sunscreen? Shorts? Flip flops? Need to trade the firearm for a cold beer or margarita this afternoon. Who has air-conditioning in there blind? That's when you know you have made it when you can afford central air in the deer blind!


I have a half gallon jug to pee in, does that count?...


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

DustinF said:


> Where were you hunting gatorman?


Calhoun county Dustin


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

BucksandDucks said:


> Have smelled them several times. Once while walking out in the dark I stopped and asked my buddy WHAT THE HECK IS THAT SMELL? Right then the brush exploded next to us and a nice buck took off. Could see his rack in the moonlight


Ive smelt them many times before I even seen them, pry how the deer are around us in the woods. They smell us long before they see us


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Sweating up here in my stand in Livingston. Less people and (hopefully) more deer today. Sat 12 hrs yesterday and didn't see a thing.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Switched spots this afternoon. In a tree line with cut corn on one side and a field with sparse trees on the other. First sit here all season.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Back at it for my last sit in Huron County. Won't be out again until Thanksgiving weekend. Been great so far just hoping for a doe for the freezer.



-Sent from d_mobile


----------



## hockeyman474 (Feb 11, 2015)

d_rek said:


> Back at it for my last sit in Huron County. Won't be out again until Thanksgiving weekend. Been great so far just hoping for a doe for the freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> -Sent from d_mobile


Good luck! Quiet and warm here in Gladwin County. I need a deer to cross my path!


----------



## Michiganspike (Jul 10, 2009)

its odd seeing harleys go past in northern mich on nov 16


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

Just had first deer come by since 730 this morning little 4 checking a scrape out. Hoping his granddaddy is somewhere around him


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Pretty slow here in Lapeer county. Hoping maybe the deer head to the fields earlier since this weather should have them back into their summer pattern


----------



## dperidore (Feb 13, 2011)

Zero activity since 7ish this morning. Hoping thing pick up here towards sunset.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I hate this weather. I'm very much looking forward to the cold coming in at the end of the week.


----------



## Buck22 (Sep 23, 2015)

Been along day just got back into stand. Wife got our #1 buck on camera this morning at 8 AM 4 1/2 year old 11 pt. 22 inches outside spread 195 lbs dressed out. Hope pics come thru first time posting pics.


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

hockeyman474 said:


> I need a deer to cross my path!


I just need something to look at, deer, coyote, bikini clad woman, whatever!


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Is it spring break or the 16th? I am roasting in my blind with all windows pulled out. Two does so far. They are enjoying brassica tops. I wish one of the girls was feeling pesky. Unfortunately still no shooter bucks other than on cameras. Our bully of the neighborhood showed up on photos the 14th so he is here somewhere.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Sitting against a old dead tree here in Branch county, it's been. Slow and I needed something different to look at tonight, the deer slide through here all the time lets see what happens tonight!
Flight


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Got a new spot in the manistee forest. Dead quiet back here. Hopefully something before dark.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Been here for about an hour and a half. Nothing yet. Haven't sat here year but we will see how it goes. Last time I can hunt in December.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Dropped the can call just because and my uncle texts me a minute later and said a decent buck popped out of the woods and winded me. Experienced 6 soft busts from anywhere from 20 to 60 yards. No blowing or snorting just prompt stopping, tucking tails, licking air and changing direction. Gotta believe it's the gun I haven't seen anything like this all bow season and I had a lot of deer downwind of me earlier in the year. It's the one variable that I didn't manage for my scent control routine. Bummer.


-Sent from d_mobile


----------



## dasherriff (Jun 23, 2008)

Buck22 said:


> Been along day just got back into stand. Wife got our #1 buck on camera this morning at 8 AM 4 1/2 year old 11 pt. 22 inches outside spread 195 lbs dressed out. Hope pics come thru first time posting pics.


Congrats to your wife! That is one heck of a deer.


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Doe down!


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

And congrats to your wife buck that's a brute!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Little 4pt chasing itty bitty spinner doe fawn. They make such a cute couple...


-Sent from d_mobile


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Follow up from this mornings post. 
Shot the Doe at 8:15 and the Buck at 8:16 am. He was chasing her up and down the ridge that borders my swamp. She looked up at my treestandsladder that I wasn't in and came to the swamp. She was a mature old bat that had busted my wife and me twice this year and 3 times last year. Not any more. She was 4 years old and dressed at 145. 
He was a spunky 6 with an attitude. My first buck in 5 years. No booner but he is a trophy to me.


----------



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)

Two with 10min of each other in Hillsdale


----------



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)

Back for one more sit. Beautiful night


----------



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)




----------



## Alan454 (Sep 20, 2010)

You guys sure the season opened? 11 shots in 2 days with none coming today. Southeast Allegan County.


----------



## hockeyman474 (Feb 11, 2015)

Just saw a bobcat, not exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Alan454 said:


> You guys sure the season opened? 11 shots in 2 days with none coming today. Southeast Allegan County.


Well I lost count yesterday morning with 79 by 7:15am so yeah, I think it started over here anyways!


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Just heard my 1st shot since 3

Haven't seen a thing


----------



## hockeyman474 (Feb 11, 2015)

Alan454 said:


> You guys sure the season opened? 11 shots in 2 days with none coming today. Southeast Allegan County.


13 this morning, 4 this evening. This weather is funky plus others are seeing does with fawns still!


----------



## paper mouth (Jan 20, 2015)

roo said:


> View attachment 196487
> 
> 
> First deer ever!
> ...


Another addict added to the list!


----------



## paper mouth (Jan 20, 2015)

garretj said:


> Been hunting southern Barry County yesterday and today, didn't do the all-day sits but sitting for quite a while. Nothing but does in the morning (although a lot of them) and one good six in the evening. Passed on the 6 on opening day but won't this evening.


I've always told myself don't shoot something the last day that I wouldn't shoot the first day, that's just me though


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Maybe 6 shots all day, nothing really close, in Emmet co.

At least my dumbass neighbors have stayed stone silent today. The ones that were target shooting in the dark really pissed me off. They had no idea I was hunting even though I gave them venison last year. They have the right to t.s. just use some common sense doing it. I guess I scared them a bit popping out of the woods yesterday.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Buck down.


----------



## paper mouth (Jan 20, 2015)

Buck22 said:


> Been along day just got back into stand. Wife got our #1 buck on camera this morning at 8 AM 4 1/2 year old 11 pt. 22 inches outside spread 195 lbs dressed out. Hope pics come thru first time posting pics.


Beautiful rack, congrats to the lady


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounded like my dad my have shot. If so its 1 of 3 shots tonight. Make that 4


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

Crawfish said:


> Nice shot and congrats on a great buck! If your camera man just went 10 feet to his right you wouldn't be looking into the sun with the gut pile right behind you!


My father was camera man. I was lucky to even get pics. He is no very good with a smart phone as he has never owned a cell phone.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Not a deer tonight....until the walk out and next to the house. Figures.


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Ended up seeing 40-50 total doe tonight










Don't k ow how well they show in the pic.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Doe down at 508pm. Nice one, biggest doe I've ever shot which isn't saying much...lol


----------



## Michiganspike (Jul 10, 2009)

not a thing in tawas no shots close but 2 friends both shot bucks tonite


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Phoolish said:


> Sounded like my dad my have shot. If so its 1 of 3 shots tonight. Make that 4


Was not my dad it was the neighbors


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

1.5 yr old half rack 3 point. 3 points on one side the other is broken off. Dinner time for me and cutting him up. Story late tonight.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

2 shots heard
1 doe
3 fawns
All day sit in Chippewa
Fawns without mama tells me the Bucks may be locked down with a hot doe.


----------



## dadNson (Aug 20, 2008)

. My nephew also got him a Lake County public land buck tonight!!! The Cobb cousins are slaying the bucks!!!!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Buck taken at 5:00 p.m. yesterday in Newaygo County. A half racked 3 point. 3 points on one side, the other side was broken off. 

It was one of the best days ever for me in the woods. Simply the time in the woods and the weather were excellent, and I have been spending quality time being thankful for everyone and everything around me. The land is a lease I have hunted for 2 seasons now. I have become friends with the landowners and it has been a good experience. This area of the county is loaded with deer. I can't say how many big ones, but the numbers are there. 

This buck is dedicated to my grandfather, who was the first person in my life that I was aware of had a love of the outdoors. I remember his red plaid jacket and hat with flip up ear flaps. He would put seed in the bird feeder outside his house and the chickadees would land on his shoulder. He loved to fish on the small lake he lived on in retirement. He was born in Ironwood, in the UP, and hunted deer there in the 1920s and 1930s. I have his Model 94 Winchester that I hope to use on a deer. Here's to you Grandpa!

The shot on this deer was 36 yards, and it went 10 yards or less. The strange thing is there was apparently no exit wound. There was no blood at the site of the shot. There was no exit wound on the far side. Upon further inspection, the exit wound was at the base of the jaw. The bullet broke a shoulder on entry, split the heart, and somehow was deflected and exited at the base of the jaw. Amazing.

The meat will be used in my normal recipes of pasties, steaks, pot roasts, breakfast sausage and a type of bratwurst. This year I am taking the hams to have them cured. Looking forward to that. The fat, what little there was, will be rendered and I will sauté onions or potatoes in it. There is a friendly little debate on this topic over in the Cooking and Brewing forum on this site.

Thanks to the Creator and everyone on this site for posts that are normally educational and sometimes pretty funny! Aim small and be safe!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

kroppe said:


> View attachment 196579
> 
> Buck taken at 5:00 p.m. yesterday in Newaygo County. A half racked 3 point. 3 points on one side, the other side was broken off.
> 
> ...


My shot yesterday was not a pass through either, I seen it drop, so I never looked for blood, but the cavity was just loaded, swimming, with enough blood that I couldn't see where I was cutting.
I was by myself and had a real hard time moving the deer around.

Good job, you have the real understanding of what deer hunting is about.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks jimbos, congratulations on your deer. The cavity of this buck was also full of blood, to the point where it seemed all the blood was still in the animal, just not where it normally would have been.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Alright kroppe.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks Waif. How have you been doing? Seeing anything?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I seen deer! 
One is resting in my freezer.
We cross trails I'll fill you in on the details.

I had a great though tiring opener.
Staying out of friends ways and had deer traffic anyway.

One of my friends grandkids joined me opening evening and while he crunched off to take a whizz I watched a blob of white watch me. I swear it was just one eye behind a couple trees.
Was going to have him study it when he returned but the exact time he sat back down... it became a deer and spooked.
I suspect it was one from the mornings hunt returning.
Fun though. 
The kid squirms like a worm on a hot griddle, so I can too and break the, be a bump on a log routine.
He tracks pretty good too with a keen eye, gets fast at times, but can pick it back up when he overshoots the trail.

Great weather, my huntin buddy able to go out this year after missing too many hunts, some time with a youth all eager to hunt deer and deer for a bonus. Oh yeah.
Best season in the past trio already.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Congrats Waif! Good to hear you got out and your buddy did also.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

..


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Jimbos said:


> Well, the end result. 27 lbs of brats, 27 lbs of breakfast links, 25 lbs of burger, and approx 20 lbs of straps, roasts, some steak, and a little chops.
> 
> 25lbs of pork went into the sausages and some fat went into the burger.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Jimbos said:


>


I think you shot an elk fawn! lol Who processes deer up that way? My guy closes in early Dec. Just in case I get one late in the season. I'm not interested in doing it myself.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

2508speed said:


> I think you shot an elk fawn! lol Who processes deer up that way? My guy closes in early Dec. Just in case I get one late in the season. I'm not interested in doing it myself.



Neff's on Atkins rd just outside of town. He's an old fella, and is starting to slow up some, but he takes care of me, the walleyes in the summer and the wine for the wife helps some...lol

By December he may still be doing it, tell him your an friend of mine, Jim the guy who gives you walleye with the place around the corner.

He shocks me with his much he gets out of a deer, granted there's pork mixed in some of it.

I almost had my buck last night, In would of had to bought a freezer.


----------

